

Steve Jobs: America’s Greatest Failure - drewr
http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/print/275528

======
aculver
NeXT wasn't a failure. It was bought by Apple for a reason: the software and
underlying architecture. That's why we're still typing NSMutableArray, etc.
when developing our iPhone apps today. NeXTSTEP was amazing software. Steve
created an environment where great software engineering and product
development happened and won.

------
irishloop
Nothing burger? Epic fail?

When did my little sister get a job at National Review?

